# Spec V CEL...



## Guest (Jun 29, 2002)

hello. my friend has an 2002 SE-R Spec V and recently(yesterday) got a CEL. he went to the dealer(today) and they cleared it saying that the gas cap was not tight enough. well all was well and good until two hours ago when he got a CEL again and we suspect that it is the gas cap problem again. he is headed back to the dealer tomorrow to try to figure something out with them. my question is, is this problem common or is it something new to you guys and what, if anything can we do to fix this problem. thank you for your responses.

P.S. while he was at the dealer today he got his oil changed and this is with only about 650 miles on it. we checked the oil a few days ago and it was at the bottom of the crosshatch. is there reason for concern because i have read the oil burning thread and that it may necessitate a completely new engine due to any damage that may have acured. any comments about this would also be apreciated. thank you.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

LoL....I am seeing now the same reason you don't buy electronics right away also now applies to new cars. Wait until they get all the ^&*^$ ups out of the way before you dump a butt-load of money on it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The gas cap problem has been mentioned before. I know that on my dad's BMW, if the gas cap isn't down three clicks the CEL will come on. It's happened twice since he bought it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2002)

well if its been mentioned before than ill search for it. this thing is nothing more than an excuse for them to charge you $80 bucks to check it thanks for the replies though


----------

